# going for purple belt



## rachel (Apr 1, 2003)

I just found out I'm testing for my purple belt on Friday. Wish me luck. I think I'm gonna need it.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I just found out I'm testing for my purple belt on Friday. Wish me luck. I think I'm gonna need it. *



Nah. If you needed luck, you wouldn't be testing 

Rather, I'll wish you "good focus."

Relax, go with the flow. You'll do fine.

Mike


----------



## tarabos (Apr 1, 2003)

Good luck....have fun...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 1, 2003)

Purple all ready? Well, you're sure moving along well right up the MA ladder.

I wish you the best at your testing, and hope you do an excellent job...    :asian:


----------



## rachel (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank you. My problem is that I know everything I need to know. It's doing it at the drop of a hat that has me flustered. I have to execute it as soon as he says it without thinking and that has me worried. I practice out in the parking lot of the dojo with 2 others in my class while our kids have their class inside. That helps a little.


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm sure you won't need luck!  Get plenty of rest and drink lots of water.  Go for the gusto and have fun!  

In my own case I enjoyed testing for Purple far more than testing for Orange.  I felt more able to keep it all together under pressure.  

All the best on your test.  Will look forward to hearing about it!

:CTF:


----------



## pesilat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Thank you. My problem is that I know everything I need to know. It's doing it at the drop of a hat that has me flustered. I have to execute it as soon as he says it without thinking and that has me worried. I practice out in the parking lot of the dojo with 2 others in my class while our kids have their class inside. That helps a little. *



In the wise words of a generally wisea$$ friend of mine, "Don't think of it as a test. Think of it as an intense training session. Nothing more."

Thinking of it as a "test" tends to get you stressed out. Just relax and do your thing.

Mike


----------



## SingingTiger (Apr 1, 2003)

Rachel,

I'm with pesilat:  instead of "good luck," I'll wish you "good focus" (although a little luck never hurts  ).

In my tests so far, I've also been most nervous about being able to pull of whatever the tester calls at the drop of a hat (my tests have all been private, we don't do group tests).  My advice would be, "trust yourself."

Rich


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2003)

Good Luck and I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 1, 2003)

:asian: Just breathe :asian: 

You'll do fine, enjoy it, learn from it, build on it.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 1, 2003)

How many techniques/kata/form etc... do you learn in each belt?

You've been training since november 2002, four months.
Please know that I'm not saying anything is wrong, just curious what your system is.  

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *How many techniques/kata/form etc... do you learn in each belt?
> 
> You've been training since november 2002, four months.
> ...



I'm curious too..


Takes almost 6 mos in our school to make even Yellow belt~!


----------



## rachel (Apr 1, 2003)

i have to do everything I've learned from the beginning plus 2nd overhead, 2nd side club,2 combination,5 combination and 1st dragon.plus sho lung. Tess, what do you have to know in your school to get purple? from beginner all the way up to purple. I know you're an owner/instructor and I respect your opinion alot.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 1, 2003)

Rachel.. Here you go   We follow the I.K.K.O. curriculum.
 hope this gives you an insight ~!

Tess


For Yellow Belt

KENPO CREED & 7 SAYINGS 

           STANCES 
            *  Attention 
            *  Natural 
            *  Training Horse 
            *  Neutral Bow 
            *  Forward Bow 
            * 45 degree Cat 

           BLOCKS 
            *  Inward 
            *  Outward ( Vertical ) 
            *  Outward ( Extended ) 
            *  Upward 
            *  Downward 
            *  Downward horizontal forearm 

           PUNCHES 
            *  Thrusting Horizontal 
            *  Snapping Horizontal 
            *  Thrusting Vertical 
            *  Snapping Vertical 
            *  Thrusting Uppercut 
            *  Snapping Uppercut 
            *  Step Through Punches 

           STRIKES 
            *  Inward hand sword 
            *  Outward hand sword 
            *  Inward horizontal elbow 
            *  Outward horizontal elbow 
            *  Inward overhead elbow 
            *  Obscure elbow 
            *  Back hammer fist 
            *  Outward horizontal back knuckle 
            *  Back knuckle rake 

           FINGER TECHNIQUES 
            *  Inward overhead claw 
            *  5 - finger pinch 

           KICKS 
            *  Front snapping ball 
            *  Front snapping roundhouse 
            *  Side snapping knife edge 
            *  Back snapping  heel 
            *  Step through kicks 

           FOOT MANEUVERS 
            *  Step through 
            *  Step drag 
            *  Drag step 

SELF DEFENSE TECHNIQUES
  1.  DELAYED SWORD - (Front right hand lapel grab) 
  2.  ALTERNATING MACES - ( Front two hand push ) 
  3.  SWORD OF DESTRUCTION - ( Front left roundhouse punch ) 
  4.  DEFLECTING HAMMER - ( Front right thrust kick ) 
  5.  CAPTURED TWIGS - ( Rear high bear hug - arms pinned ) 
  6.  GRASP OF DEATH - ( Left flank right arm headlock ) 
  7.  CHECKING THE STORM - ( Front overhead club ) 
  8.  MACE OF AGGRESSION - ( front two hand lapel grab pulling in ) 
  9.  ATTACKING MACE - ( Front right step through punch ) 
10.  SWORD AND HAMMER - ( Right flank left hand shoulder grab )

FORMS & SETS
SHORT FORM # 1
BLOCKING SET # 1

FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES
 1.  B1a
 2.  B1b
 3.  B2a
 4.  B2b
 5.  B3a
 6.  B3b
 7.  B4a
 8.  B4b

Orange Belt 

ORANGE PLEDGE & 10 SAYINGS 

         ORANGE  I.K.K.O. PATCH DESCRIPTIONS 

         EQUATION FORMULA 

         STANCES 
            *  Reverse Bow 
            *  Wide Kneel 
            *  Close Kneel 

         BLOCKS 
            *  Inside Downward (palm down) 
            *  Inside Downward (palm up) 

         PARRIES 
            *  Inward Parry 
            *  Outward Parry 

         PUNCHES 
            *  Thrusting Horizontal - inverted 
            *  Snapping Horizontal - inverted 
            *  Step Through Block Punch 

         STRIKES 
            *  Thrusting heel palm 
            *  Upward elbow 
            *  Back elbow 
            *  Underhand reverse hammerfist 

         FINGER TECHNIQUES 
            *  Horizontal finger thrust 
            *  Outward whip 

         KICKS 
            *  Front snapping knife edge 
            *  Front thrusting stomp 
            *  Side  thrusting stomp 
            *  Back thrusting stomp 
            *  Shuffle kicks (Drag/kick) 

         FOOT MANEUVERS 
            *  Switch (F-B - B-F - I-P) 
            *  Cover 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SELF DEFENSE TECHNIQUES
  1.  CLUTCHING FEATHERS - (Front left hair grab) 
  2.  TRIGGERED SALUTE - ( Front right hand direct push ) 
  3.  DANCE OF DEATH - ( Front right reverse punch ) 
  4.  THRUSTING SALUTE - ( Front right step through kick ) 
  5.  GIFT OF DESTRUCTION - ( Front handshake ) 
  6.  LOCKING HORNS - ( Front headlock ) 
  7.  EVADING THE STORM - ( Front right step through overhead club ) 
  8.  LONE KIMONO - ( front left hand lapel {palm up ) 
  9.  GLANCING SALUTE - ( Front right cross push ) 
10.  FIVE SWORDS - ( Front right step through punch ) 
11.  SCRAPING HOOF - ( Rear full nelson ) 
12.  GRIP OF DEATH - ( Left flank right arm headlock ) 
13.  REPEATING MACE - ( Front left hand push ) 
14.  SHIELDING HAMMER - ( Front left step through roundhouse punch ) 
15.  STRIKING SERPENT'S HEAD - ( Front bear hug - arms free ) 
16.  CRASHING WINGS - ( Rear bear hug arms free )

FORMS & SETS
LONG FORM # 1
KICKING SET # 1

FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES

 1.  B1a   9.  KB1a 17.  B1aH 25.  B1aHK 
 2.  B1b 10.  KB1b 18.  B1bH 26.  B1bHK 
 3.  B2a 11.  KB2a 19.  B2aH 27.  B2aHK 
 4.  B2b 12.  KB2b 20.  B2bH 28.  B2bHK 
 5.  B3a 13.  KB3a 21.  B3aH 29.  B3aHK 
 6  B3b 14.  KB3b 22.  B3bH 30.  B3bHK 
 7.  B4a 15.  KB4a 23.  B4aH 31.  B4aHK 
 8.  B4b 16.  KB4b 24.  B4bH 32.  B4bHK 


 COORDINATION EXERCISES

 1.   i - o  
 2.  d - o  
 3.  u - o  
 4.  i - u  
 5.  rr - rl  -ll - lr  
 6.  innovate 



ORANGE BELT LEG EXERCISES

 1. Slow motion - Positioning  
 2. Slow motion - Kicking 
 3. Fast motion - Kicking 
 4. Fast motion - Vary levels 
 5. Innovate 

Purple Belt

PURPLE PLEDGE & 9 SAYINGS 

         PURPLE PATCH DESCRIPTIONS 

         STANCES 
            *  One Leg  F/R 
            *  Cat (90 degree) 
            *  Front Twist 
            *  Rear Twist 

         BLOCKS 
            *  Push down 
            *  Cross (upward) 
            *  Universal 

         PARRIES 
            *  Inside downward 
            *  Outside downward 

         PUNCHES 
            *  Roundhouse 

         STRIKES 
            *  Inward horizontal forearm 
            *  Outward horizontal forearm 
            *  Inner diagonal wrist 
            *  Underhand heel palm 
            *  Inward horizontal heel palm 
            *  Upward lifting back knuckle 
            *  Downward elbow 
            *  Inward overhead elbow 
            *  Vertical thrusting back knuckle 
            *  Vertical snapping back knuckle 

         FINGER TECHNIQUES 
            *  Vertical finger thrust 
            *  Upward thrust 
            *  Overhand whip   
         KICKS 
            *  Front thrusting ball 
            *  Front thrusting roundhouse 
            *  Side  thrusting knife edge 
            *  Back thrusting heel 
            *  Thrusting sweep 

         FOOT MANEUVERS 
            *  Push drag 
            *  Front crossover 
            *  Rear crossover 

SELF DEFENSE TECHNIQUES
  1.  TWIRLING WINGS - ( Rear 2 hand stiff arm shoulder grab) 
  2.  SNAPPING TWIG - ( Front left hand chest push ) 
  3.  LEAPING CRANE - ( Front right step through punch ) 
  4.  BUCKLING BRANCH - ( Front left step through kick ) 
  5.  CRUSHING HAMMER- ( Rear high bear hug - arms pinned ) 
  6.  CAPTURED LEAVES - ( Right flank finger lock ) 
  7.  CALMING THE STORM - ( Front right step through roundhouse club ) 
  8.  CROSSING TALON- ( front right cross wrist grab ) 
  9.  REVERSING MACE - ( Front left step through punch ) 
10.  THRUSTING PRONGS - ( Front bear hug - arms pinned ) 
11.  LOCKED WING - ( Rear right hammer lock ) 
12.  OBSCURE WING - ( Right flank left hand shoulder grab ) 
13.  RAINING CLAW - ( Front right uppercut punch ) 
14.  SPIRALING TWIG - ( Rear bear hug - arms free ) 
15.  TWISTED TWIG - ( Front wrist lock ) 
16.  OBSCURE SWORD - ( Right flank left hand shoulder grab )

FORMS & SETS
SHORT FORM # 2
COORDINATION SET # 1
STANCE SET # 1
OWN FORM (5 TECHNIQUES)

FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES

 1.  B5a   9.  tsKrk 17. tsKB5aPbk 25.  rKtsKB5a 
 2.  B5b 10.  rKtsk 18. tsKB5aPhk 26.  rKtsKB5b 
 3.  B5aP 11.  B1atsKrK 19. tsKB5aPbkhK 27.  rKtsKB5aP 
 4.  B5bP 12.  tsKrKB1a 20. tsKB5aPhKbk 28.  rKtsKB5bP 
 5.  B5aPbk 13.  tsKB5a 21. rKtsK6bk 29.  rKtsKB5aPbk 
 6  B5bPhK 14.  tsKB5a 22. rKtsK6hK 30.  rKtsKB5aPhK 
 7.  B5aPbkhK 15.  tsKB5b 23. rKtsK6bkhK 31. rKtsKB5aPbkhK 
 8.  B5bPhKbk 16.  tsKB5aP 24. rKtsK6hKbk 32.  rKtsKB5aPhKbk 


 COORDINATION EXERCISES

 1.  i - p - o  - p  
 2. d- p - o  - p  
 3.  u - p - o  - p  
 4.  i - p - u  - p 
 5.  rl - rl  
 6.  lr - lr 
 7.  rr - ll 
 8.  innovate


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Good to see others have to suffer through leg exercise LOL


----------



## rachel (Apr 1, 2003)

wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## SingingTiger (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *COORDINATION EXERCISES
> 
> 1.   i - o
> ...



Tess,

Can you elaborate on these?  Maybe just an indication of what the letters stand for, and a description of one or two?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2003)

Go look at Mr. C's website. :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *wow. I'm speechless. *



And what you have to realise Rachel is that is only the Yellow and Orange belts for the IKKO there are 6 plus other belts.  

I believe the IKKO curriculum is one of the more advanced and the amount you need to know of the various systems. Of course this is just a guestimation haven't really seen anyone elses except the local stuff.

Regardless I am starting on 3rd Brown so I'm up to what? Something like 72 techniques, 4 forms, and 6 sets. Not to mention the basics though for us they are not a requirement of the test, but must be learned in class. It is a challenge to get through all of them, an excellent workout.

But many systems vary, the IKCA only has 54 techniques for the whole system, which must be completed in one LONG form for the test, plus has to be done on an attacker. At least that's what I'm told, I could have parts of that wrong.

Then you have Tracy Kenpo, which has what is it Ricardo 600 techniques plus forms and sets. So see it varies from style to style.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> *Tess,
> 
> Can you elaborate on these?  Maybe just an indication of what the letters stand for, and a description of one or two?
> ...



Here ya go Rich 


COORDINATION EXERCISES

1. i - o  Inner block - outer block
2. d - o down block-outer block
3. u - o upward block -outer block
4. i - u Inner block -upward block
5. rr - rl -ll - lr  done right right side.. right left.. left -left  left right
6. innovate   -  

COORDINATION EXERCISES

1. i - p - o - p    P for Parry
2. d- p - o - p 
3. u - p - o - p 
4. i - p - u - p 
5. rl - rl 
6. lr - lr 
7. rr - ll 
8. innovate


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

add to which, I'm picky.


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> COORDINATION EXERCISES
> 
> ...


She can't read my notes, the P is for Punch.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *She can't read my notes, the P is for Punch. *



Do you and  KenpoTess have your own personal PCs that you use to access MTalk, or do you two have to spar for control the the keyboard?  If so, who taps out first??? :boxing:


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Do you and  KenpoTess have your own personal PCs that you use to access MTalk, or do you two have to spar for control the the keyboard?  If so, who taps out first??? :boxing:
> 
> 
> *


We have seperate PCs, DSL, a router and a hub.
We're often on at the same time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *She can't read my notes, the P is for Punch. *



*standing in the penalty box doing lots of punches*


----------



## SingingTiger (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks Tess!

So are those coordination exercises in a horse or other stationary stance, or are there stance changes involved?  And is the "innovate" on the part of the person conducting the test, or the person taking the test?

I'm only asking because we have to do coordination movements on our tests, and those are always the ones I'm most concerned about, so I'm curious to see what others have to do.  None of ours are specified as "requirements" on the charts, although there are several that usually get called.  The person conducting the test will just call out something like, "stepping back into a cat, perform a pushdown block followed by a backfist followed by a front snap kick."  My understanding is that the person conducting the test isn't looking at whether or not you perform all of the movements perfectly as much as at whether or not you react quickly and effectively.  I haven't had any problems so far, but I've mostly had to do only two or three movements, maybe four once or twice.  Once I get up to four, my brain gets a little overloaded, so the next test or two should be interesting.  

Speaking of parries, when do you introduce them?

Rich


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger_*
> So are those coordination exercises in a horse or other stationary stance, or are there stance changes involved?
> Rich *



Both, we start in a stationary horse then as the student advances, we increase the difficulty (stance changes, moving in stances etc.) speed and other variables.



> _Originally posted by SingingTiger_*
> Is the "innovate" on the part of the person conducting the test, or the person taking the test?
> Rich *



Both, but initially to illustrate and drill the coordination needed within the various combinations that are possible and to learn several different combinations of blocking, parrying, punching or striking, etc., all weaved together effectively.



> _Originally posted by SingingTiger_*
> The person conducting the test will just call out something like, "stepping back into a cat, perform a pushdown block followed by a backfist followed by a front snap kick."
> Rich *



That is a great drill as well, that type of impromptu command response is more during the innovate section.



> _Originally posted by SingingTiger_*
> Speaking of parries, when do you introduce them?
> Rich *



From the start {they are a sub categories of blocking} and a necessary portion of understanding the "double factor" when training or practicing the various  coordinations exercises or drills with 2 arms.

:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rachel.. Here you go   We follow the I.K.K.O. curriculum.
> hope this gives you an insight ~!
> 
> ...



 
When do you guys sleep? LOL.
Just kidding!


----------



## Seig (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *
> When do you guys sleep? LOL.
> Just kidding!
> *


Sleep? What's that?


----------



## pesilat (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sleep? What's that? *



Isn't that what people do after they die? Life is about living, not about sleeping 

Having said this, it's past my bedtime and I still gotta pack, then get up and drive a couple of hours in the morning.

Mike


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _*
> When do you guys sleep? LOL.Just kidding!
> *



You tryin to cause trouble?

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Good Luck .........:asian: 



Chicago Green 
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Apr 4, 2003)

FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES

1. B5a 9. tsKrk 17. tsKB5aPbk 25. rKtsKB5a 
2. B5b 10. rKtsk 18. tsKB5aPhk 26. rKtsKB5b 
3. B5aP 11. B1atsKrK 19. tsKB5aPbkhK 27. rKtsKB5aP 
4. B5bP 12. tsKrKB1a 20. tsKB5aPhKbk 28. rKtsKB5bP 
5. B5aPbk 13. tsKB5a 21. rKtsK6bk 29. rKtsKB5aPbk 
6 B5bPhK 14. tsKB5a 22. rKtsK6hK 30. rKtsKB5aPhK 
7. B5aPbkhK 15. tsKB5b 23. rKtsK6bkhK 31. rKtsKB5aPbkhK 
8. B5bPhKbk 16. tsKB5aP 24. rKtsK6hKbk 32. rKtsKB5aPhKbk 

COuld someone please explain this, especially the coding and how it is implemented?

Thanks...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES
> 
> COuld someone please explain this, especially the coding and how it is implemented?Thanks... *



You know this stuff takes time on the mat. Anyone can explain these but without proper mat time with the instructor some maybe hard to understand. :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You know this stuff takes time on the mat. Anyone can explain these but without proper mat time with the instructor some maybe hard to understand. :asian: *



Not all instructors teach the freestyle techniques.

Mine doesn't the only experience I have with it was the little bit Dennis taught me a while ago.

:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Not all instructors teach the freestyle techniques.*



They are just one of many a useful tool of motion to have. I believe a beginner should have these to get an idea on sparring combo's before they actually put the gloves on. The studio I attend doesn't either however I feel they are another aspect of kenpo to touch up on.:asian:


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Apr 6, 2003)

Sorry, I don't think I made my question clear.

What do the actual codes indicate?

e.g. for

8. B5bPhKbk 16. tsKB5aP 24. rKtsK6hKbk 32. rKtsKB5aPhKbk 

Is B - Block? what is 5?

What is significane of uppercase vs lower, etc.??

Thanks


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 6, 2003)

B = Base move, (not necessarily a block)

B5bPhKbk

B for this particular technique, if my memory is not too faulty, is a left-to-left grab, pulling down and out (check height, width and depth 

5 as you step through (with a possible tsk)

b and punch to the kidney or rib

P followed by a left punch to the head as the right hand supresses and check the opponent's left arm.

hK immediately flowing into and executing a right heel kick 

bk followed by a right outward back knuckle strike as you plant your right foot.

This is just a taste of one of the freestyle basics.  I teach them not just for freestyle sparring patterns, but more so to "close the gap" in the street once the conflict has initiated and you are dealing with a fighter who is not going to grab or cleanly execute a punch.  They are nice to train to flow into various techniques and a good platform from which to explore variable expansion of actual self-defense techniques.

-Michael


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Apr 8, 2003)

Interesting, they sound a lot like techniques.

What are the fundamental differences between a freestyle and a regular technique, is it just the style of attack??

Does anyone know where can I find out more details and examples of these?

Thanks


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *Interesting, they sound a lot like techniques.
> 
> What are the fundamental differences between a freestyle and a regular technique, is it just the style of attack??
> ...



These are used in EPAK  Though not all schools utilize the freestyle.. Mr. Conatser (Goldendragon7) is my instructor and he uses every one of them ~!!


I see you're a blue belt.. what Kenpo system do you train in?


----------



## SingingTiger (Apr 8, 2003)

By the way, thanks to KenpoTess and Mr. Conatser for clarifying a few things!  (I'm glad someone else brought this thread back to the top!)

Rich


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *These are used in EPAK  Though not all schools utilize the freestyle.. Mr. Conatser (Goldendragon7) is my instructor and he uses every one of them ~!!
> 
> 
> I see you're a blue belt.. what Kenpo system do you train in? *



Basically I am training in an EPAK school, but clearly not covering quite the same material as others. Maybe the freestyle is something that will be introduced later, or maybe not...

I would be interested in finding out more, if for no other reason than a thirst for knowledge! Any suggestions of where to get more info?

Thanks...


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *These are used in EPAK  Though not all schools utilize the freestyle.. Mr. Conatser (Goldendragon7) is my instructor and he uses every one of them ~!!
> 
> 
> I see you're a blue belt.. what Kenpo system do you train in? *



Hey, I just checked your profile and see you quote Samurai Jiu-Jitsu. Are you studying this currently, or in the past? How much experience do you have?

I used to train in England, many, many years ago. Great art and good compliment to Kenpo. I wish I could find a local school, but BJJ appears to be on every corner now I can't find the traditional style anywhere


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *Hey, I just checked your profile and see you quote Samurai Jiu-Jitsu. Are you studying this currently, or in the past? How much experience do you have?
> 
> I used to train in England, many, many years ago. Great art and good compliment to Kenpo. I wish I could find a local school, but BJJ appears to be on every corner now I can't find the traditional style anywhere  *



Yeppers.. Samurai Jiu-jitsu is very complementary to American Kenpo.. especially so for women in my humble opinion   I studied it for 6 yrs and since our transition to EPAK we have all we can handle working on the I.K.K.O. Curriculum    We  do play with Penjak Silat and Kali one night a week which is alot of fun ~!

We teach  Kenpo at the local college and still incorporate Samurai Jiu-jitsu to those students  (good to keep up on it) 
I hope you find a school to meet your wants 

Tess


----------



## brentb (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> *FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES
> 
> 1. B5a 9. tsKrk 17. tsKB5aPbk 25. rKtsKB5a
> ...



Check out this link from kenponet.com that may help you figure them out.

http://kenponet.tripod.com/curriculum/techniques/freestyle.html

take care
Brent


----------



## stacks (Apr 18, 2003)

good luck and have fun and you will be fine, I tell my students not to think of it as a test, it is another day of kenpo and you are doing what you love, so it is not work. do not try to think about what to do - just do it, most of all RELAX

stacks


----------

